# What size reel seat?



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

What size is the trigger seat on the 13' 8 to 12?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Fuji 22mm trigger


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Tommy said:


> Fuji 22mm trigger


 thank you. I should be picking up a blank I ordered through Greg in Portsmouth in the next few days. It will be the first heaver with a trigger seat I've owned. Pretty excited! Plan to get kwag's on it too.


----------

